# Cleaning a shower screen - tip



## tonycollinet (Feb 13, 2010)

My shower screen got blocked. No amount of cleaning/brushing with all types of brush was cleaning it, so I just replaced it.

Then I had a brain wave - now before I go on, this stuff is really nasty. It can give serious chemical burns, and you really really don't want to get it in your eyes - so rubber gloves and safety glasses - OK? (Do what I say, not what I do







)

Anyway, two 15 minutes soak in drain unblocker (the nasty stuff with sodium hypochlorite, and sodium hydroxide - really nasty - seriously, don't mess about with this stuff).

After soaking, pour the stuff down the sink, and then flush container and screen with loads of fresh water before going near it. I let the tap run for 10 minutes to wash it all out. (Did I mention not to get this stuff on your skin - and eyes, RIGHT OUT)

Then a bit of a brush, now every hole is clear. Jobs a goodun, and I have a spare.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Drain unblocker is much to strong I think, I'd just replace the screen myself aswell, I wouldn't put such chemicals near any part of my machine, but I can see why it works.

Surely a strong overnight solution of Pulycaff/Cafiza might have been the better solution?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I would go the pulycaff route myself too. Failing that, replace it as they are only a couple of quid


----------



## tonycollinet (Feb 13, 2010)

Well there is no attacking of the metal screen, and thorough rinsing is all that is required to remove any of the chemicals. Put it through a dishwasher cycle if concerned.

Having said that, I've never heard of pulycaff before - will try that next time.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Pulycaff - def the way to go! Great for cleaning your group baskets too!


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

tonycollinet said:


> this stuff is really nasty. It can give serious chemical burns, and you really really don't want to get it in your eyes - so rubber gloves and safety glasses - OK? (Do what I say, not what I do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For exactly these reasons try to avoid stuff like this altogether, don't want to sound preachy but this stuff doesn't half mess our environment up.


----------

